
Tax collectors chase rich New Yorkers moving to low-tax states - onetimemanytime
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/03/08/tax-collectors-chase-rich-new-yorkers-moving-to-low-tax-states.html
======
rauhl
> We have seen some auditors who say, 'Look, this is an ambiguous case, but if
> you come up with X dollars, then we can see the change of domicile.'

That sounds more like gangsterism than the proper functioning of the State.

People should of course pay their taxes properly.

Seems to me that we should fix our idea of state citizenship. Right now, the
Fourteenth Amendment just says that one’s a citizen of the state in which one
resides, with no definition of what that means. It’s pretty obvious that one
doesn’t change citizenship just driving through a state, or spending a night
there. But what about if one owns homes in two states? And it does seem odd
that one can spend six months minus a day somewhere, and not have any tax
liability. OTOH, free movement is _also_ important, and it would be pretty
annoying to have to register for tax purposes if all one did was spend a
weekend or two somewhere.

I think that it’d make sense to amend the Constitution such that state
citizenship is, like federal citizenship, a birthright, and that to change
one’s citizenship to a different state one must go through a naturalisation
process. Then states could write laws treating state citizens & aliens
appropriately, and there’d never be any question of who is a citizen of what
state.

